# CM Storm Trooper



## Darksaber (Oct 15, 2011)

The CM Storm Trooper aims to take the gaming crowd by storm and position itself as the elite chassis for LAN Party goers, as it offers a long list of unique and useful features. We take the chassis hostage and stuff it full of hardware to see if it buckles or manages to strike back like a trooper.

*Show full review*


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn, that's a really nice case, but I can't stand the way it looks on the outside.  Also, I don't need XL-ATX, I'd prefer something a little smaller and hopefully a little lighter.  If they made that with a plain exterior, I'd probably buy it.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the review.  If I ever need a really big case, this is it.

Plenty of space and all kinds of water cooling options.  And a handle!


----------



## NC37 (Nov 7, 2011)

Some improvements, but overall my Storm Sniper is still better IMO. Better airflow, more filters, and much greater cable management space. No matter what you say, 20mm isn't enough with some cabling.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 7, 2011)

NC37 said:


> Some improvements, but overall my Storm Sniper is still better IMO. Better airflow, more filters, and much greater cable management space. No matter what you say, 20mm isn't enough with some cabling.



its enough but for power its kinda hard to put there.
i have xigmatek asgard with just about 1 cm space behind. i can put that behind although its pretty tight except 24 pins power and 6 pins for vga, but anyway big space is much better


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Cool Case- Ideal Size for my upgrades, They SHould Release a Starwars Edition Of this case heh


----------



## Riotpump (Nov 8, 2011)

Great review, appreciate all the pics.  Cooler Master just wants to keep getting my monies...first their rugged HAF mid-tower.  If/when I ever need a full tower, this will suffice.


----------



## N3M3515 (Nov 9, 2011)

Why can't they put a clear window side panel, so i can see all the stuff i bought with my hard earned money.......or at the very leastmake it an option....

The case is awesome, except for the no-clear window stuff...


----------



## Icejon (Nov 9, 2011)

Great review.  I like the removable dust filters with screens.  One typo is the first 3 sentences thank Cooler Master for providing the "Storm Enforcer" for review.


----------

